

An experiment on working exclusively in the cloud - controlgroup
http://blog.controlgroup.com/2012/04/16/google-chromebook-my-workstation-in-the-cloud/

======
dustin
I saw a talk about node.js by Mike Amundsen the other day - he did all his
work using <http://c9.io/> etc The IDE seemed a bit flaky, but quite powerful
- the concept certainly seems promising. <http://www.amundsen.com>

Having said that, for me personally I still prefer a very responsive UI, lots
of keyboard shortcuts, and the kind of workspace / UI customization you can
only get from desktops nowadays.

~~~
drocamor
I used cloud9 for a bit. It is nice and in the future I think it may be the
way to go. I'm not a node.js guy though, which seems to be what cloud9 is best
at.

Besides, I'm too used to emacs. I SSH to an EC2 instance and run emacs when I
need to write code on the Chromebook.

------
rollypolly
Can anyone tell me if a Chromebook is a good gift for anyone non-technical? By
non-technical, I mean someone who needs help using iTunes.

~~~
drocamor
I'm the guy that wrote that post.

I would say yes, the Chromebook is great for non technical people. There's
nothing to set up, nothing to back up, nothing to break.

The Chromebook is just Google Chrome. So if you think that a person can get by
with just a browser, this is the way to go.

